# High Blood Pressure and Medication.



## sennen523

Hello All,

I started on High BP tablets in October but have had probs since with side effects.
The last one the Doc put me on was Ramipril which knocked me for six and am now off all medication.

Sometime this week, they will be giving me a 24 hour monitoring box to wear to check the BP trends.
My BP, without medication seems to be about 160/82.

Has anyone got experience of this situation? We are due to go Spain for 90 days at the end of January.

Thanks,
Al.

sennen523.


----------



## Sideways86

I am on Enalapril and it took me weeks to get used to them. I am fine now though and BP seems to much better.

regards'


----------



## MrsW

The 24 hour trace is no real problem, just a bit of a nuisance at night! But the real issue would appear to be the need for medication and what you should be taking. There are masses of different medications that you could be tried on, but which will suit you is a bit more of a challenge! 160/82 is a bit on the high side, so worth sticking with the treatment. I'm not sure if you will get sorted properly before the end of January, but the Spanish have perfectly effective doctors and if you are started on something that doesn't end up suiting you there is always the possibility of going to one. But, unless you stay in the same place it will be difficult to stabilise you on anything as you'd end up seeing a different doctor perhaps every week and no-one would get to see enough of you to get properly sorted. However, the first drug that your GP prescribes for you this time might do the job and suit you fine, so your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I was taken off Ramipril after six months and put onto Irbesartan.
My BP reduced from 168/95 to a steady 142/82 for the last five years. And I am not ratty anymore.
dave p


----------



## rayc

sennen523 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I started on High BP tablets in October but have had probs since with side effects.
> The last one the Doc put me on was Ramipril which knocked me for six and am now off all medication.
> 
> Sometime this week, they will be giving me a 24 hour monitoring box to wear to check the BP trends.
> My BP, without medication seems to be about 160/82.
> 
> Has anyone got experience of this situation? We are due to go Spain for 90 days at the end of January.
> 
> Thanks,
> Al.
> 
> sennen523.


If your blood pressure is normally 160/82 then you have Isolated systolic hypertension. 
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypertension/AN01113

I am always suspicious of treatment because it seems a bit hit and miss as to what group of blood pressure medicines is tried first etc.
There is plenty of good information on the web. I have found no side effects with Enanapril which is an ACE inhibitor.


----------



## rowley

I was given Perindopril, an ACE inhibitor and bendroflumethiazide. I have had no side effects although I do sometimes get a skin rash which might be aggravated by the medication. At the Surgery I tend to get results of around 145/90. At home I get 130/70.


----------



## rayc

rowley said:


> At the Surgery I tend to get results of around 145/90. At home I get 130/70.


Yes it is surprising how the 'stress' of the occasion can raise blood pressure. I guess that is one of the reasons that Al is being given the 24 hour monitor, with a bit of luck his systolic pressure may not be so high as when tested in the surgery.


----------



## rayc

MrsW said:


> But, unless you stay in the same place it will be difficult to stabilise you on anything as you'd end up seeing a different doctor perhaps every week and no-one would get to see enough of you to get properly sorted.


That can even happen at my surgery where there is no guarantee which doctor you will see if your own is otherwise engaged.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm on bendroflumethiazide for high BP. We went to the chemist the other day to see about getting replacements. He said the Spanish don't have bendroflumethiazide, and when I asked about the generic equivalent, he said that was the generic drug. 

So what do the Spanish use for BP?


----------



## javea

JWW said:


> I'm on bendroflumethiazide for high BP. We went to the chemist the other day to see about getting replacements. He said the Spanish don't have bendroflumethiazide, and when I asked about the generic equivalent, he said that was the generic drug.
> 
> So what do the Spanish use for BP?


If you are near Javea I can direct you to an excellent doctor who will sort it out for you.

Mike


----------



## jiwawa

Thanks Mike, not sure where Javea is - the atlas is hiding behind our cab curtains at the moment! 

We're in Benicassim, will find the local health centre and see someone there. Thanks again!


----------



## sennen523

Thanks Mike,

The way it's going here , I might take you up on that. We do stay in that area sometimes. Albir, Calpe, & Javea.

Thanks for your kind offer, even though intended for JWW. (edit)

Al.


----------



## rugbyken

Had a day wearing the monitor apart from it moving and tightening up to get a reading every 1/2 hour during the day and hourly at night , the results were good for me doc said I must have a touch of white coat syndrome since I'm diabetic parameters are tight but let me stay on low dosage of Amphrodine????? No side effects with this.


----------



## MrWez

I had the 24 hour test, as others have said it's really the only way of getting around the dreaded white coat syndrome.

The first tablets they put me on caused me to have a constant tickly throat (which was a bit of a nuisance when I was on jury service - the judge was somewhat irritated)!

They changed my medication to a combination of Losaartan and bendroflumethiazide which I was on for a few years.

After a while they decided I didn't need the bendroflumethiazide so they took me off of that. Over the past year they've also reduced the dosage of my Losaartan. The doctor says that some people just need stabilising which may take a few years but they can eventually be weaned off the medication - so fingers crossed I'm one of those.

They just need to find the right medication for you.

MrWez


----------



## Penquin

amlodipine

used to treat hypertension (raised blood pressure)

http://www.patient.co.uk/medicine/Amlodipine.htm

Dave


----------



## holeshole

I hesitate to join in this debate as I am totally unqualified to offer any substantive opinion and certainly not any advice. I can only advise my experience. 
I am now (all but a couple of weeks) 65 and was diagnosed with high blood pressure at around 45. I have been on medication since then. There is a heredity element in high blood pressure and as my father died at 54 with it (or as a contributory factor) and his father at 48 and my mother has very high blood pressure (like 220/180) it is not surprising that I have it too. (The fact that I am (or was) very fat at 15+ stone and drink too much has nothing to do with it!). 
As I understand it from my doctor there are 5 different 'regimes' for treating high blood pressure. One, some, or all of these regimes may be used according to the patients needs. My doctor described my blood pressure as 'persistent', meaning that if you stop the medication that has reduced blood pressure the high blood pressure returns. According to him the most aggressive form of blood pressure reducing drugs are the beta-blockers, of which Atenolol is a common example. (Any '.......olol' drug is of this family. I was on a high? (I can't remember the dosage now) dose for some years but it does have side effects - notably erectile dysfunction. My dose has now been reduced to a low value - 25mg, and gradually other regimes have been introduced, so my daily drug intake is now:
Atenolol 25mg - beta-blocker
Moxonidine 0.2mg - anti-hypertensive
Bendroflumethiazide 2.5mg - duretic 
Irbesarten 300mg - angiotensin II receptor antagonist
Diltiazem hydrochloride (proprietary name Tildiem Retard) 90mg - calcium channel blocker
Plus:
Simvastatin 40mg - to reduce cholesterol
Metformin - anti-diabetic
Plus, as required (usually on Thursday nights as I don't work Friday-Monday!):
Cialis 10mg - phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibitor (I understand better than Viagra) to counteract Atenolol (these can be prescribed if you are diabetic).
If you want to know how each type of drug works you will have to do your own research - the leaflets enclosed with the tablets don't leave me much the wiser.
All I can say is talk with your doctor - what suits one person may react differently in another. My blood pressure now, with the tablets, is usually about 140/75.


----------



## rayc

holeshole said:


> I hesitate to join in this debate as I am totally unqualified to offer any substantive opinion and certainly not any advice. I can only advise my experience.
> I am now (all but a couple of weeks) 65 and was diagnosed with high blood pressure at around 45. I have been on medication since then. There is a heredity element in high blood pressure and as my father died at 54 with it (or as a contributory factor) and his father at 48 and my mother has very high blood pressure (like 220/180) it is not surprising that I have it too. (The fact that I am (or was) very fat at 15+ stone and drink too much has nothing to do with it!).
> As I understand it from my doctor there are 5 different 'regimes' for treating high blood pressure. One, some, or all of these regimes may be used according to the patients needs. My doctor described my blood pressure as 'persistent', meaning that if you stop the medication that has reduced blood pressure the high blood pressure returns. According to him the most aggressive form of blood pressure reducing drugs are the beta-blockers, of which Atenolol is a common example. (Any '.......olol' drug is of this family. I was on a high? (I can't remember the dosage now) dose for some years but it does have side effects - notably erectile dysfunction. My dose has now been reduced to a low value - 25mg, and gradually other regimes have been introduced, so my daily drug intake is now:
> Atenolol 25mg - beta-blocker
> Moxonidine 0.2mg - anti-hypertensive
> Bendroflumethiazide 2.5mg - duretic
> Irbesarten 300mg - angiotensin II receptor antagonist
> Diltiazem hydrochloride (proprietary name Tildiem Retard) 90mg - calcium channel blocker
> Plus:
> Simvastatin 40mg - to reduce cholesterol
> Metformin - anti-diabetic
> Plus, as required (usually on Thursday nights as I don't work Friday-Monday!):
> Cialis 10mg - phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibitor (I understand better than Viagra) to counteract Atenolol (these can be prescribed if you are diabetic).
> If you want to know how each type of drug works you will have to do your own research - the leaflets enclosed with the tablets don't leave me much the wiser.
> All I can say is talk with your doctor - what suits one person may react differently in another. My blood pressure now, with the tablets, is usually about 140/75.


After reading that very frank post I will never complain about taking my single 20mg Enanapril tablet again.


----------



## goldi

Morning all,

I,m om 5 mg amlodipene which does the trick unless I take large amounts of drink.


norm


----------



## 113016

Please bear in mind that blood pressure medication to treat hypertension can be looked into by DVLA when renewing your HGV Licence.
I take a 10mg Amlodipine and a 2.5 mg Bendroflumethiazide (water tablet to make the other work better) and my HGV renewal always gets looked at by the DVLA medical board.
It is never a straight forward renewal


----------



## cabby

I found this page with a simple chart/graph most helpful.

http://www.bloodpressureuk.org/BloodPressureandyou/Thebasics/Bloodpressurechart

cabby


----------



## sennen523

Thank you all for your help and advice. A bit like when buying your first motorhome, a very BIG learning curve.

Penquin, I started off on 5mg Amlodipine which was fine until the Doc bumped it up to 10mg which caused swelling legs.

Thanks holeshole for your very informative post.

regards,
Al.


----------



## jiwawa

An update: we'd went to the local health centre - during siesta time which proved to be a great time to go, no crowds - with our EHIC and passports. Took a while to register, as we had no address as such (we were on an aire, and hadn't noted the name of the road we were on). But then the Dr was able to very quickly print out a prescription for us - we were able to give them a copy of our UK prescription. Because we're pensioners, we got a 50% reduction at the Farmacia. There was a bit of a hiccup at the Farmacia because hubby's prescription for some reason didn't have a bar code printed at the top so he was unable to dispense anything till I'd gone back and got an amended prescription. 

No, they don't have Bendroflumethiazide, but they do have an alternative. I assume that whatever we spend on drugs here can be reclaimed through EHIC once we're home, but most of them cost very little - might just let the poor NHS keep it.


----------



## Easyriders

holeshole said:


> I hesitate to join in this debate as I am totally unqualified to offer any substantive opinion and certainly not any advice. I can only advise my experience.
> I am now (all but a couple of weeks) 65 and was diagnosed with high blood pressure at around 45. I have been on medication since then. There is a heredity element in high blood pressure and as my father died at 54 with it (or as a contributory factor) and his father at 48 and my mother has very high blood pressure (like 220/180) it is not surprising that I have it too. (The fact that I am (or was) very fat at 15+ stone and drink too much has nothing to do with it!).
> As I understand it from my doctor there are 5 different 'regimes' for treating high blood pressure. One, some, or all of these regimes may be used according to the patients needs. My doctor described my blood pressure as 'persistent', meaning that if you stop the medication that has reduced blood pressure the high blood pressure returns. According to him the most aggressive form of blood pressure reducing drugs are the beta-blockers, of which Atenolol is a common example. (Any '.......olol' drug is of this family. I was on a high? (I can't remember the dosage now) dose for some years but it does have side effects - notably erectile dysfunction. My dose has now been reduced to a low value - 25mg, and gradually other regimes have been introduced, so my daily drug intake is now:
> Atenolol 25mg - beta-blocker
> Moxonidine 0.2mg - anti-hypertensive
> Bendroflumethiazide 2.5mg - duretic
> Irbesarten 300mg - angiotensin II receptor antagonist
> Diltiazem hydrochloride (proprietary name Tildiem Retard) 90mg - calcium channel blocker
> Plus:
> Simvastatin 40mg - to reduce cholesterol
> Metformin - anti-diabetic
> Plus, as required (usually on Thursday nights as I don't work Friday-Monday!):
> Cialis 10mg - phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibitor (I understand better than Viagra) to counteract Atenolol (these can be prescribed if you are diabetic).
> If you want to know how each type of drug works you will have to do your own research - the leaflets enclosed with the tablets don't leave me much the wiser.
> All I can say is talk with your doctor - what suits one person may react differently in another. My blood pressure now, with the tablets, is usually about 140/75.


This very frank post must have been useful for many people. Thank you for sharing it.

Mr. E. takes Olmesartan, which seems to be the one that causes the fewest side effects (at least, according to my extensive research, he can't be bothered to look). Statins were tried, but nearly killed him.

But some people need several different types or combinations of drugs, so you need a doctor who will listen to you and monitor you carefully to see what is the best drug or combination of drugs for you.

It's also about what you can cope with. A friend's husband was taking Olmesartan + ACE inhibitor + diuretic as the only thing that brought his BP down. He's not overweight, exercises regularly, eats a good diet, and has a father (with high BP) aged 98. The diuretic made him impotent, so he decided that was too high a price to pay. He gave it up, his BP is still on the high side, but they have much more fun!

Everyone is different, if one treatment doesn't suit, do try another!


----------



## Phil42

I'm just doing the 24 hour day/night monitoring. Only had it on three hours and when we were out for a walk I twice had the experience of it pumping up the pressure then dropping it a bit then pumping and this happened several times. Then when the pressure was finally released, there were 12 (I think) alarming bleeps.

Anyone know what this is all about.

Grateful for any clues.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Penquin

I do not know your machine or the programme installed in it but from experience with digital bp monitors I would suspect that what has happened follows the same or a similar route;

1. it initiates a sample by pumping to a medium pressure e.g. 150mmHg., that would allow the typical value of around 120 - 140mmHg as a descending value - which is essential for accuracy, 

2. it then finds that this is insufficient to give an accurate reading for the higher pressure (systolic) - this is the maximum pressure that the heart is generating with each contraction, it is directly related to exercise and body position, so standing raises it quite a lot, walking will raise it again.....

3. it then increases the pressure to a pre-set value, or even values, one machine we used initially used 170, then 190 then 200mmHg to ensure that it could sense as the pressure dropped,

4. this may well be repeated twice or even three times in order to ensure a consistent reading - rather than a one-off which may be inaccurate.

5. the beeps at the end indicate what it has done in accordance with a pre-determined programme, only those who know the details cn explain exactly what they mean, but there are probably four beeps for each time it has completed a reading....

It may have been set to measure every 15 minutes or even ever 5 minutes or every 30 minutes, if it is above the typical resting values, only the person who set it up knows

As I said, that is only from a general knowledge, the person who set it up should be able to explain in detail and should take the time to explain exactly what they mean BEFORE giving it to you for the 24h trial -for the reason that you have posted on here - it causes you concern which would have been allayed if you had had the meanings ex0plained BEFORE being set loose......

I hope that makes sense,

Dave


----------



## Phil42

Many thanks Dave - that's somewhat reassuring.

There are no beeps at all after every 'normal' reading .

I've found a PDF file of instructions for the machine I've been given, but my tablet won't download it for some reason so I'll try on the desktop and see if there's anything about the meaning if 12 beeps.

I agree about the info you're given - I'd have liked a lot more. Also, I was told that it would be every 20 mins when it's actually every 15. There's a button to switch to night mode of every 60 mins - hope it's not more often than that!

Phil

For anyone who has specialist knowledge, it's an Omron 24/7 (BP5).


----------



## rayc

Phil42 said:


> I've found a PDF file of instructions for the machine I've been given, but my tablet won't download it for some reason so I'll try on the desktop and see if there's anything about the meaning if 12 beeps.
> 
> Phil


Any help?


----------



## rayc

Phil42 said:


> I've found a PDF file of instructions for the machine I've been given, but my tablet won't download it for some reason so I'll try on the desktop and see if there's anything about the meaning if 12 beeps.
> 
> Phil


Any help?


----------



## Phil42

Thanks Ray - this will download on my tablet. I've got it on the desktop too.

I can't find anything about alarms, beeps, audible. I guess if it happens again I need to look at the screen whilst it's beeping. My suspicion is that though it's called 'ambulatory' it can't actually function well when you are ambulant.  

Phil

PS: Also learnt that it should be used over thin clothing, for hygiene. Also several other things the nurse should have told me.


----------



## Penquin

Phil,

I have sent you a suggestion via a PM, do let me know if I can help,

Dave


----------



## anneveronica

I am not a medical person, but I know diet and nutrition can be a factor in many medical conditions. It's normal for doctors to reach for a prescription as nutrition doesn't feature in their training. There is lots of information on the web about foods which affect blood pressure. Some dietary changes can help .


----------



## Phil42

Thanks Ray - this will download on my tablet. I've got it on the desktop too.

I can't find anything about alarms, beeps, audible. I guess if it happens again I need to look at the screen whilst it's beeping. My suspicion is that though it's called 'ambulatory' it can't actually function well when you are ambulant.  

Phil

PS: Also learnt that it should be used over thin clothing, for hygiene. Also several other things the nurse should have told me.


----------



## Techno100

I've been barred from working at Heathrow. A medical for driving mobile elevated work platforms has shown my BP to be 198/114 average after a dozen tests.
Local A&E prescribed me Amlodipine maleate.
I travel back to Leeds tomorrow to pick up with my own GP


----------



## HermanHymer

Techno100 said:


> I've been barred from working at Heathrow. A medical for driving mobile elevated work platforms has shown my BP to be 198/114 average after a dozen tests.
> Local A&E prescribed me Amlodipine maleate.
> I travel back to Leeds tomorrow to pick up with my own GP


Good luck - hope it's soon under control. Just persevere until it is so. Get a home monitor and check it daily same time same place (morning's best). Omron is a good product.

I've been on Ramipril 5mg for 17 years and BP well under control, but not everyone seems to tolerate it.


----------



## Techno100

Thanks
We bought an Omron a few years ago due to white coat syndrome but it's not the case any more. So I will be checking very regularily


----------



## Margaritaman

Techno When you visit your GP for a blood pressure check take along your own Blood Pressure monitor. Have your BP checked on their equipment as well as your own. It's a way of checking your equipment is working as it should.


----------



## raynipper

Techno100 said:


> I've been barred from working at Heathrow. A medical for driving mobile elevated work platforms has shown my BP to be 198/114 average after a dozen tests.
> Local A&E prescribed me Amlodipine maleate.
> I travel back to Leeds tomorrow to pick up with my own GP


Oh golly gosh Techno, I would not want to insure you....... 8O

Ray.


----------



## stu7771

*Amlodipine a "word of warning"*

Hi

I am not a medical professional(did work in the NHS for 10 years) but do have to check my BP daily and had a number of blood pressure medications. A word of warning regarding Amlodipine it has some serious side effects.

I am coming at this from being a cancer patient on chemotherapy that effects my blood pressure.

Many of my cancer patient forum members have been prescribed Amlodipine (I have never been issued it) issues and side effects that they have had were blamed on their chemo. But when they stopped Amlodipine their issues stopped.

I have to keep my BP under 135/85 and I am on Felodipidine, Doxazosin and Ramipril.

Techno100 did A&E check you out for anything that may be causing your very high BP?

Sue


----------



## 91502

About 2 years ago out of the blue my doctor decided I had high BP, not really high but he put me on ramipril.
At the time I was on lots of pain killers after back operations and I was convinced these were the cause of the high BP.
I have be able to reduce these and my BP has come down and hopefully next Monday I will be totally off the ramipril.
When I had my yearly chat with the pharmacist she mentioned that one particular drug I was on diclofenac was well know to cause high BP but my doctor had told me opposite.
I have recently been to hospital about other problems and they gave me medication, when I got home I read the paperwork and it advised not taking it if on BP tablets. I did some more reading on my problems and found that they'd could be caused by side effects of ramipril whereas the Dr thought they were prostate problems.
It seems that none of them know what causes what and what they should be giving with other drugs.
Hopefully Monday will mean I can stop them all.
James


----------



## Techno100

*Re: Amlodipine a "word of warning"*



stu7771 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not a medical professional(did work in the NHS for 10 years) but do have to check my BP daily and had a number of blood pressure medications. A word of warning regarding Amlodipine it has some serious side effects.
> 
> I am coming at this from being a cancer patient on chemotherapy that effects my blood pressure.
> 
> Many of my cancer patient forum members have been prescribed Amlodipine (I have never been issued it) issues and side effects that they have had were blamed on their chemo. But when they stopped Amlodipine their issues stopped.
> 
> I have to keep my BP under 135/85 and I am on Felodipidine, Doxazosin and Ramipril.
> 
> Techno100 did A&E check you out for anything that may be causing your very high BP?
> 
> Sue


No Sue
My GP is happy that I use the 28 pills from my A&E prescription and has given me another for 56 more if I need them.
I'm having a blood test on Monday.
No salt!
reduced alcohol!
Mild headache consistent with starting the pills.
If it's not under control in a month he will add another drug to the treatment.
My BP monitor is a professional Omron M7 which in a professional environment has to be checked every two years. Mine has done about a days work so it is as new and reliable. I've got my lower reading down to 101 already so making progress.


----------



## Techno100

anneveronica said:


> I am not a medical person, but I know diet and nutrition can be a factor in many medical conditions. It's normal for doctors to reach for a prescription as nutrition doesn't feature in their training. There is lots of information on the web about foods which affect blood pressure. Some dietary changes can help .


Amlodipine is a calcium channel blocker, it prevents calcium being absorbed by the muscle cells of arteries.

One important warning in the product leaflet is NOT to consume grapefruit juice while taking it as it will increase the dosage.

fruit and veg are very important


----------



## Techno100

This morning my readings are








Rapidly improving I would say.
I'm going to do mornings and evenings from now on.
Healthy start
pineapple blueberries and cherry yogurt









EDIT no headache today


----------



## raynipper

My DIA or bottom reading is consistently between 58 and 62.
Is this anything to worry about.?

The upper or SYS is between 130 and 150 depending on alcohol intake. I can vary this.

Ray.


----------



## Techno100

I wouldn't want to insure you


----------



## raynipper

Oh sheet. Thats worrying now Techno............ :? 

Ray.


----------



## Techno100

Normal reading is 140 over 90 or less for the majority of people.
I don't know how low the readings have to be to be regarded as low blood pressure but 90/60 can cause dizziness.
Perhaps your readings are OK for you.


----------



## Techno100

My end of day reading


----------



## Techno100

Anyone can monitor themselves without a mortgage BTW far less than a leisure battery!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Omron-HEM...ity_Disability_Medical_ET&hash=item5af2913a30


----------



## Pusser

Originally, my BP crawled up over the years to nearly140 and 92. I was put on Rampril. But although I had tests and all OK, I used to get palpatations which although they said there was nothing to worry about I did worry so the added to Cardicor.

I am now in what I consider to be an odd position because my pulse is now down to 50 and my BP fluctuates between the high 60's over 110 to 75 over 125. 

Palpitations went on day one taking Rampril on a very low dose but a couple of years ago the dose was doubled to half the max dose.

I also glug a Benecol every day. I have a Lifescan every two years (google) and it is sort of comforting to have your neck and limb arteries checked out the big one in your tummy and something else I have forgotten.

My prob will be according to their tests kidneys. As I hardly drink any water the levels are highest end of normal and of course will probably not be there long as I still don't drink enough water. One measurement cannot be reversed but there is one that can be halted by taking their advice which I did not do. I did however buy a few galls of water from Tesco which in the main was consumed by other members in the family.


----------



## Penquin

The "aim" for bp control is 120/80, if it drops too low then concerns will be raised as sudden standing may cause faints or blackouts. Too high is serious since it can cause leaks or bursts in arteries in e.g. the brain (CVE = Cardiovascular Event - used to be called a stroke), but this can also be caused by a blood clot lodging in a narrowing blood vessel.

If anyone is concerned that their readings are too high, or too low then referral to your Doctor is the only way to get things sorted.

There are a range of drugs and other actions possible and putting together a package requires professional input and repeated measurements.

I take Losartan and Amlodipine and my resting bp is 120/75, but as soon as I stand up it rises to 135/80 - which also shows that my blood vessels are working normally. But those are my readings and my medication plus other activities - they will NOT suit everybody, or even anybody as the package is individual and should be put together by appropriate professionals which may include Doctors, Consultants, specialist nurse advisors, dieticians, exercise trainers and others.........

It also may well change as time passes and e.g. your body mass (weight) changes -it was always said that adding 1 lb of fat added an extra 1 mile of capillaries with the attendant increase in bp needed.

Dave


----------



## Techno100

Not much change this morning but being consistent.








I have noticed my weight has dropped, two weeks ago I had dropped from 12 3 to 11 12 today I am 11 7 and looking a healthier shape.


----------



## Pusser

Techno100 said:


> Not much change this morning but being consistent.
> .


At the risk of telling you how to suck eggs you should not take your blood pressure until after 2 hours out of bed, for one hour after eating and if you drink a fair slug of water, your blood will thin in just a few minutes. Sit up straight with arm out at heart height and resting on something. Your pulse seems to be absolutely fine so maybe you figures are not quite right due to what I have just said.

Well done on the weight issue. That will make a difference probably as time goes on.

If you are not already doing this, I would really be interested to see if there is a difference if you do what I was told.


----------



## Techno100

No you're teaching something new to me thanks
I've worked quite reasonably hard today having dug up the grass and carried 15 25kg bags of 20mm gravel 4 times along with concrete simulated railway sleeper stepping stones. Various other jobs too so my BP is up !
Only side effect (of the drug) seems to be that I don't have anything to stop me rolling out of bed in the morning 
:roll:


----------



## raynipper

Very tidy.
Ray.


----------



## Techno100

Thanks Ray
Keep your finger on my pulse and by wednesday there'll be two 1200x1800 raised planter beds there. Timber arrives Tuesday. Blood test tomorrow


----------



## raynipper

Not keen on those large pots with numbers on them. (28)......... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## Techno100

The plan is to conceal them by planting a bush in the tiered planter.
Reading just now, I took three and got progressively lower. Weight down to 11 6 8O amazing what changing diet does so quickly


----------



## raynipper

I always know when my monitor is going to show high bp. It takes a second pump up before it settles down.
And yes the second and subsequent readings are usually lower. 
Whats you diet 'secret' then? I guess I could always lose a few pounds by staying off the medicinal red wine and no chips.............  

My wife has just won (again) first prize of the whole comune for the floral facade or front garden.


----------



## Phil42

Pusser said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much change this morning but being consistent.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of telling you how to suck eggs you should not take your blood pressure until after 2 hours out of bed, for one hour after eating and if you drink a fair slug of water, your blood will thin in just a few minutes. Sit up straight with arm out at heart height and resting on something. Your pulse seems to be absolutely fine so maybe you figures are not quite right due to what I have just said.
> 
> Well done on the weight issue. That will make a difference probably as time goes on.
> 
> If you are not already doing this, I would really be interested to see if there is a difference if you do what I was told.
Click to expand...

I have seen all these things quoted and I'm sure they are right Pusser.

So how can the 24 hour monitor possibly get accurate results? Some of the measurements may by chance meet these conditions but a lot of them won't.

I had a phone call from the surgery to say that my 24 hour readings were 'slightly high'. I'm not surprised in the least as the 15 minute interval (day) and 30 mins (at night) really got me down, especially as, if conditions weren't right for it, it just kept pumping and then gave up - signalled by 12 beeps!

They said I should arrange to see the GP to discuss medication but not until next week as they are one doctor down this week and it's not urgent.

My problem is that I think my BP may well be slightly high but I don't think the 24 readings will be accurate at all.


----------



## Pusser

Phil42 said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> 
> have seen all these things quoted and I'm sure they are right Pusser.
> 
> So how can the 24 hour monitor possibly get accurate results? Some of the measurements may by chance meet these conditions but a lot of them won't. .
> 
> 
> 
> The 24 hr is such that experienced readers of the data will know the anomalies or whatever they are called.
> 
> I had one two months ago and you have a button to press for an event.
> 
> Well, needless to say I had an event which I was not aware i.e. the cat had got on my chest and gone to sleep while I was asleep. Normally he lays on my bald patch for maximum warmth and saves me wearing a night cap in the winter.
> 
> Of course I had to put on my report and explain to the consultant what happened as I thought the data my prove.....
> 1... I'm pregnant
> 2... I have two hearts
> 3....My heart is totally knackered.
Click to expand...


----------



## Techno100

weight loss?
I'm eating better and less Ray
No Chocolate!
No salted peanuts!
No snacking!
Little or no processed food
No saturated fats and watch the salt content of everything
2 glasses of red max per night and that is already over my "allowed" limit
Lots of fruit and veg


----------



## 91502

Well I'm happy, been to the doctors after the last reduction of my ramipril dose and my BP is still 120/80 which he tells me is perfect.
I am now down to 2.5mg for a month and hopefully then I should be able to stop al together.

James


----------



## raynipper

Techno100 said:


> weight loss?
> I'm eating better and less Ray
> No Chocolate!
> No salted peanuts!
> No snacking!
> Little or no processed food
> No saturated fats and watch the salt content of everything
> 2 glasses of red max per night and that is already over my "allowed" limit
> Lots of fruit and veg


Oh gawd Techno.
Dunno that I could give up everything.??? You have listed all the things I crave...... :?

Ray.


----------



## Techno100

but it is working Ray


----------



## Techno100

Still off work and still improving, having next week off too.
Raised planters built just need soil and plants now


----------



## Phil42

Does anyone have a reassuring explanation for this?

Since I first went to my GP with the thought that my BP was a little high, and he recorded 140 over 92, and said I should do the 24 hour monitoring (see earlier post) six weeks or so have passed what with our holiday and then his, waiting for the machine etc.

On Tuesday I got in to see him and he advised me to take 2.5 Rampiril a day. He gave me a prescription and said to think about it. I collected the capsules.

While I was 'thinking about it' I started to use a brand new Omron M7 I'd bought to get a better and probably more reliable ongoig picture than I was getting with my wrist monitor.

I was really shocked by the results. I took a few measurements at different times and on different days and the systolic ranged between 169's and 180's whilst the diastolic was always over 100 (something I've never had before either at home or in the surgery).

I convinced myself I had a faulty machine but yesterday my stepdaughter and her husband offered to try it themselves and got very normal readings.

Needless to say I took the first capsule and spent an anxious 
night. Wouldn't expect any immediate change and got pretty similar figures today.

I have a blood test arranged for ten days time. Should I go back to GP on Monday?

Please feel free to PM me if this kind of detail is too boring.

Thanks for reading,

Phil


----------



## Techno100

All I can say is that your initial gp visit with 140 over 92 is nothing to worry about are you sure that was the reading


----------



## Phil42

Thanks Techno. Yes, 140 0ver 92 and I still get similar figures with the wrist monitor, for what it's worth - which is probably nothing!

Phil


----------



## rayc

Phil42 said:


> Thanks Techno. Yes, 140 0ver 92 and I still get similar figures with the wrist monitor, for what it's worth - which is probably nothing!
> 
> Phil


The one thing you can guarantee is that worrying about your blood pressure will cause anxiety and an increase in it. 
There is a lot of information on the web about blood pressure and some of it is alarmist. Some is very reassuring especially from the British Heart Foundation. 
Your blood pressure readings are at the upper end of what is now called 'Pre -High Blood Pressure'. With a few simple life style changes a reduction in both the systolic and diastolic reading may be possible and remove the need for drugs. It is worth noting that even on medicines the Doctor should be aiming for 130/90 unless there are other conditions such as diabetes. They will not be trying to get you to 120/80.
It is worth noting the 'Pre-High Blood Pressure is a relatively new term and prior to its introduction you would have been at the top end of normal. It was changed overnight and millions of Americans who were in the normal blood pressure range suddenly found that they had pre hypertension.
See the chart attached from bloodpressure.org and there is alot of useful information on it.
Remember you are not alone. A large proportion of the population over 55 is in the Pre High Blood Pressure range. 
http://www.bloodpressureuk.org/BloodPressureandyou/Thebasics/Bloodpressurechart


----------



## Spacerunner

My wife, (ex-theatre sister), and GP agree that the automated blood pressure gadgets are most probably unreliable. Best get you BP done the old-fashioned cuff, pump and water gauge method.

I always understood that once your body started to rely on medication the keep your BP under control then you would not be able to come off the medication ever.

One of the surest ways of keeping BP under control is by exercise. 
When I was first diagnosed with hypertension at the tender age of 48 I took up running and kept it up for over 13 years.
The result is 1. I'm still alive. 2. I'm the oldest person in my blood family. 3. I'm the longest living person ever, that I know of in my blood family.


----------



## Phil42

I'd like to think your wife and GP were correct. But the GP said that now he couldn't prescribe anything until a patient had had the 24 hour monitoring (obviously automated) and talking to other people, their use is very common.

Phil


----------



## 91502

2.5mg is a low dose of Ramipril, I started on 5 which made no difference so I was put up to 10. 
I am now down to 2.5 and if my next test in 2 weeks is still low I am stopping.
I always had low BP but being on diclofenac, tramadol and oramorph (sorry about spelling) for several years I believe is the cause of mine going up.
Now after losing 6 stone and stopping the above for all but the worst times I am now regularly 80 over 120 so hopefully it will stay that way.

James


----------



## Phil42

Many thanks for the advice and support on here and via PM.

I managed to relax a bit and, following some of the advice, I got a reading of 166 over 96 last night, still high but a lot better than the previous readings.

This morning, after a good night's sleep and ten minutes 'slow breathing' I got a reading of 150 over 88. I know any improvement will not necessarily be steady but at least things are moving in the right direction. I was starting to think that it would just continue going up.

And I've still only had two doses of 2.5 mg Ramipril so I'm hopeful that in a few days when it's really kicked in I'll be moving down further.

Phil


----------



## Techno100

Update
I went to see the nurse last Thursday and was disappointed that the lowest reading we could get was 154/89 from several attempts. Since then I've given monitoring a miss until this morning and I just recorded 141/92 134/89 and 130/88 These are a nice surprise and I'll start keeping an eye on it again now but those figures would have got me a medical pass at Heathrow where I should be working.
I've had 19 Amlodipine to date


----------



## raynipper

White coat syndrome.......................... or nurses cleavage..... 8O 

Ray.


----------



## Phil42

Techno100 said:


> Update
> I went to see the nurse last Thursday and was disappointed that the lowest reading we could get was 154/89 from several attempts. Since then I've given monitoring a miss until this morning and I just recorded 141/92 134/89 and 130/88 These are a nice surprise and I'll start keeping an eye on it again now but those figures would have got me a medical pass at Heathrow where I should be working.
> I've had 19 Amlodipine to date


Thanks for this Techno, it's interesting.

I'm beginning to see how much your stress levels can affect BP. I was really pleased on Tuesday evening to record 157/90 and even more pleased with 143/86 (both these averaged from two readings).

However, yesterday I had a very stressful evening as a trip switch in the consumer unit kept tripping off. Then sometimes it would stay on for 30 mins or an hour then trip again. I was eventually able to rig up an extension cable from a socket on the other circuit to safeguard the fridge, though the freezer was off all night.

I knew I shouldn't have done my BP after that - but I did. Even after some attempted relaxation, the best systolic reading was back in the one sixties and the diastolic was 99!

I think I'm going to do what you did and leave it for a few days. Yesterday's dose was only the eighth after all.

I've now got the freezer back on another extension lead and turned the downstairs sockets back on. So far nothing's tripping.

The electrician says to try the washing machine on the second circuit and see if it trips. I'll do this later on this p.m. as we have to go out. (Sorry, this bit should be a different thread 

Phil


----------



## Techno100

I'm returning to work at Heathrow on Monday. I'm consistently getting good readings now, notably this morning 141/84 138/84 137/84 8)


----------



## Phil42

Very glad to hear it Andy.

Good luck,

Phil


----------



## raynipper

As a mini cab passing through Hatton Cross put my bp up. I used to find I was gritting my teeth all the way through the tunnel.

Ray.


----------



## Techno100

Refilled my prescription today and noticed that it said to be reviewed April 2014 so clearly I'm not getting off them, I have no unpleasant side effects but I have noticed that my knees and elbows are noticeably warmer.
As I'm going to be back at work I'm cancelling the 1st of November scheduled appointment as I'll not be here and I'm monitoring myself anyway.
I never heard anything about my blood results which I'm surprised at as I would have expected high Cholesterol from past experience. 
Weight is down to 11 4
6 wks work now then a nice break.

EDIT
Yesterdays readings were......... 141/84 138/84 137/84


----------



## Techno100

Just back from 12 straight days down south
Medical centre upgraded me from a 1 week medical pass to a 1 month medical pass.
I expect to finish before xmas and then review my whole life plan or at least increase my charge rate for being away from my home.
I miss the wife the new garden and Robbie too much
Next trip Uttoxeter race course meet New Years eve with a well known Motor home forum group 

Recent tests and self tests are consistent with mild hypertension but without the Amlodopine I think they would be dangerous otherwise


----------



## Phil42

So are you still getting results above 140/90 Andy?

I only ask because I'm getting very varied results, many of them well above the 'borderline' and others below.

The dose of Ramipril I'm on (2.5mg) does seem to be the usual starting dose. I'm coming ot thr end of the first prescription and I suspect I'll need to move to 5mg.

Phil


----------



## Techno100

Generally 154/93
The nurse said I should insist on a 24 hour monitor when I next see my doctor. I agree
As long as my Dia stays below 100 they will keep passing me
I have also lost more weight now11/2


----------



## Techno100

I just took 7 readings now
166/94 163/91 155/91 156/88 152/90 155/91 151/87
pulse is elevated at 78 as I'm fighting a sore throat


----------



## Phil42

Thanks. This is uncannily like mine. If I keep trying I can usually get it to gradually come down just like that though not necessarily smoothly.

The pluse rate is interesting too. My resting pulse is normally 60 and when it's there or thereabouts I usually get a good reading. I guess it's just that business of trying to relax.

Phil


----------



## Techno100

As an aside I've recently had investment advice for my pension and I stand to get a much better return if I state I receive medication for high blood pressure. Clearly it is perceived that you are less likely to be around to draw it :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Best of three just now 146/86 pulse 71 
2 whiskeys and starting a glass of red pre main meal


----------



## Phil42

Techno100 said:


> As an aside I've recently had investment advice for my pension and I stand to get a much better return if I state I receive medication for high blood pressure. Clearly it is perceived that you are less likely to be around to draw it :lol:


I suppose the positive way to view this is that the chohort of people who are on BP medication contains a range of people, many of whom may carry additional risks - overweight, smokers, heavy drinkers, generally unfit - that do not necessarily apply to us. 

Phil

PS I seem to know a lot of people in my age group who are on BP meds.


----------



## Seannachie

My wife had hypertension which her GP treated with various medications, (including Ramipril), all of which had unacceptable side effects. 

What's worse, none of these medications stopped my wife suffering a central vein occlusion in her eye as the vein burst with the pressure causing temporary blindness for which she has been treated at Moorfields Eye Hospital for several years now. 

Moorfields insisted that something more positive was done to control my wife's hypertension as the GP's attempts had clearly failed and referred my wife to a Professor of Cardiac Clinical Pharmacology at St Thomas'. It took the Prof 2 years of tinkering with my wife's medication to bring it under control. 

Incidentally, she is now on 'Coaprovel', which is a combined tablet with 300mg of irbesartan and 25mg hydrochlorthiazide as this worked when all other attempts to medicate the condition either failed or increased my wife's blood glucose (she is also Type II diabetic) to unacceptable levels.

Hopefully, your condition will be brought under control without so much trouble or lengthy treatment, but if you feel that things are not working or the side-effects are unacceptable, do not be afraid to ask for a referral to a specialist. Professor Chowienchyk saved my wife's sight and probably her life.

Note: we live near Dover so the monthly visits to London to visit Moorfields and/or St Thomas' were expensive and time-consuming (I had to accompany my wife for safety sake), but we think that it was worth it all, so do not put off by the thought that you might have to travel to get the best treatment if your GP can't provide it for you.


----------



## Techno100

Two more weeks of Amlodopine behind me and the stress of Heathrow T2 having just travelled 3hrs back home I'm happy to find my BP is now where it ought to be.
Repeated readings are around 133/81 it must be the Guiness extra cold I've been drinking all week 8)


----------



## HermanHymer

Are you guys looking at the lifestyle factors you could/should be modifying/adopting to make it a little easier for the medication?

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/high-blood-pressure/HI00027/NSECTIONGROUP=2]
Mayo Clinic - How to lower blood pressure


----------



## Techno100

YES Viv thanks, all of that including reduced alcohol but 14 units???? no way 8O 
Anyway for me personally all else is enough. I believe diet is the biggest factor as my weight has dropped gradually and most significantly by over a stone.


----------



## Techno100

Weight check today puts me sub 11 stone :thumbup: The last time I weighed that I was doing 200 miles per week on my bicycle. 
So just by not eating sausages bacon spam crisps peanuts etc I have lost 18lbs 8O spread over 2 months


----------



## raynipper

Well done.!!! What dedication. I aught to try harder as two funerals this week of friends my age. But cutting out chips and Merlot is sooooooo difficult.!! I can do without most everything else... :? 

Ray.


----------



## Techno100

I still have oven chips peas fried mushrooms & onions with a nice steak.


----------



## Techno100

Got checked by Heathrow medical centre yesterday and they gave me a one year pass to work critical areas/MEWPS
Can you believe 118/74 yes!!!
See my own nurse on the 20th I expect I'll come off the pills for a while


----------



## Margaritaman

Techno100 said:


> .......
> Can you believe 118/74 yes!!!
> See my own nurse on the 20th I expect I'll come off the pills for a while


That's good news Andy.

If you have a Smart Phone or an iPhone I recommend recording your BP readings on one of the many free BP apps available. I use "BP Watch APP" on my Android phone.

Showed my Boots pharmacist my recent results on my phone screen today when he reviewed my prescription. Very useful and convenient. He's going to start using a similar App himself now.

Cheers Chris


----------



## Techno100

I STOPPED taking Amlodopine on December 5th
Saw my own medical practice nurse today and with approval of a doctor agreed not to prescribe me for two more months. I monitor myself and my own readings are always lower than on premises.
I've now lost 20 lbs in weight and look good
I stopped the pills because my BP was almost the other way and the side effects of ankle/knee swelling alone was enough for me to take my own decision


----------



## Penquin

Had mine checked this morning 122/61........

very pleased with such values.....

I think I will frame the result sheet I got..... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## aldra

Let's be realistic

The next results are soley in your hands

No judgements

What do you want them. To be??

Move slowly or quickly towards them

Or leave them and take your chances

Many win on the turn of the wheel

How lucky do you feel?
?

aldra


----------



## Techno100

My BP is now under control by changing what I eat.
Amlodopine is banned in some countries already so I'm glad I recognised they had served their purpose and stopped taking them before they did serious harm


----------

